# German Havanese Color Website



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Came across this the other day and I thought I'd share. Quite interesting as it shows the eye and nose color in addition to coat colors! Enjoy 
http://www.felici-animali.be/PdC_kleuren.htm


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

My bad its Dutch...


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Very cool pix, Renee. Lots of info on Chocolates.

Here's the link to the page in English~~

http://www.felici-animali.be/PdC_en_colours.htm


----------



## Skye (Jan 23, 2010)

So interesting!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

WOW VERY informative for people who are just starting to learn about the Havanese (including me). Thank you so much for sharing.

Red, light chocolate and Tri color are my fave.

I was wondering though, I checked on another section of the website. I looked through their new born chocolate havanese. WOW only ONE pup in the litter? Aren't they bigger in size than a maltese. The average number of pups in one maltese litter is 2-3. Is that normal in the havanese? I assume that the average number of pups in one havanese litter is bigger than 2-3. Any input to help me learn, guys?

Kat


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

That was fun! Another thing I noticed is that their havs seem a little longer bodied than ours?


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Leslie for the English link!

Kat I'm a sucker for the red too. I wouldn't say its the norm for them to only have singleton litters but I wouldn't say that its completely uncommon. Our first female only had 3 singleton litters. There are a lot of things to take in account to the size of the litter: health of the bitch, age, quality of semen and timing of the breeding -- there is only a 3 day window that she can conceive. 

Carole, yeah they are a little longer bodied than the ones over here.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, I used the first link without reading the rest of the posts, but you could figure out what it meant. Weird how I tried to read it in a different accent. ANYWAY, very interesting. And I saw pictures of blues! Remember my question awhile back about the blue sable? Wow...pretty color! I have to admit that the pictures of the eyes freaked me out a little bit.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

trueblue said:


> Well, I used the first link without reading the rest of the posts, but you could figure out what it meant. Weird how I tried to read it in a different accent. ANYWAY, very interesting. And I saw pictures of blues! Remember my question awhile back about the blue sable? Wow...pretty color! I have to admit that the pictures of the eyes freaked me out a little bit.


You can go to the original link and just click on "EN" on the right side of the page. Voila! English!:biggrin1:

(BTW, if you use Chrome as your browser, you can do this for almost any language, meaning we have access to websites written in languages all over the world)


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's a great site. Thanks for sharing. I am dreaming of Brindle (Sable) + parti patroon.


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

lol @ 'hazelnooten' eyes.

well, i've always wanted a chameleon...even better that it's a chameleon dog.

thanks for the link!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow! Cool site! And I thought I was done with MHS. *sigh...now I see all those beautiful colors and want an Irish Pied and a chocolate party color! I love the Roodbruin ones too!  Now I gotta see the site in English!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

krandall said:


> You can go to the original link and jsut click on "EN" on the right side of the page. Voila! English!:biggrin1:


Yep, that's how I got the link I posted. I wasn't sure everyone else would be able to figure it out, so I thought posting the English link was just the nice thing to do


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That little redhead reminds me so much of Ruby.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

And yet I STILL can't decide if Roscoe is a gold sable parti or a red sable parti :frusty:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

galaxie said:


> And yet I STILL can't decide if Roscoe is a gold sable parti or a red sable parti :frusty:


What did the breeder call him? I would've been lost to know what Rufus was if it had been left to me. The breeder knew about Hav colors and about her lines so was better qualified than me to say what he was.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Your Maddie looks like a red parti is his coloring close that that? Yeah figuring out colors can be quite tricky and confusing! What color is his dam considered? It looks like that his color is very similiar..


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

rdanielle said:


> Kat I'm a sucker for the red too. I wouldn't say its the norm for them to only have singleton litters but I wouldn't say that its completely uncommon. Our first female only had 3 singleton litters. There are a lot of things to take in account to the size of the litter: health of the bitch, age, quality of semen and timing of the breeding -- there is only a 3 day window that she can conceive.


Thanks for the input .. oh I sure want a red or light chocolate or tri color havanese as my first Hav .. I added the link of that website to my favorite so that when the day of me getting my next dog comes, I visit it again and maybe also share it with the reputable breeder


----------



## Linda & co (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi Havanese lovers,

We haven't introduced ourselves properly. We are a family from Belgium and we love Havanese as you all do of course. 
We have nine Havanese at the moment and we do all kinds of activities with them (K9 Freestyle, Agility, Obedience, etc.). 
It's a magical breed!

We also do all kinds of research about the breed. 
That's why we've made a "colour page of the Havanese" on our website :

http://www.felici-animali.be/PdC_en_colours.htm

It seems that you've discovered it. We would like to thank you for all the compliments. 
That's very nice of you!

Someone mentioned our litter. In October 2009, our Havana gave indeed birth to one chocolate boy. 
We've called him Iliano and he stayed with us. It was our very first own bred Havanese. He didn't have any litter mates. 
(At least one puppy reabsorbed during the pregnancy which is a pity). Havana was bred on the right moment and she is in good condition. 
It was her first litter. It's true that Havanese litters can be (a lot) larger too.

Have a nice day!

Lots of greetings from Belgium, 
Linda & my daughters Kristine & Laura
& our Happy Animals
http://www.felici-animali.be/


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow-thanks Danielle-those dogs are stunning!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Linda & co said:


> Hi Havanese lovers,
> 
> We haven't introduced ourselves properly. We are a family from Belgium and we love Havanese as you all do of course.
> We have nine Havanese at the moment and we do all kinds of activities with them (K9 Freestyle, Agility, Obedience, etc.).
> ...


Thank you Linda-that was so much fun to read! The dogs are gorgeous.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

rdanielle said:


> My bad its Dutch...


Just open the site in Chrome and click the "translate" button on the top bar.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I would love a red or chocolate for that matter-but still holding out for that "special" pupster that I just know will come my way.

What nice looking dogs-Thanks for sharing.

Frannie is called a Sable-I promise I will get pictures soon and we can figure out her color.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige-Black & White Parti
Mr Roman-cream & apricot
Ms Frannie-Golden Sable


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

I loved looking at all your pictures, especially the Chocolate Party!!!! I wanna choco pup!!!!


----------



## Linda & co (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Thank you for the nice reactions  !!

Lots of greetings, 
Linda & my daughters Kristine & Laura
& our Happy Animals
http://www.felici-animali.be/


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Linda/Felici-Animali, what a wonderful site you have made. Thanks for sharing it with everyone... All the photos are so interesting to see!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

I saved this website to my favorite in my computer bookmark. Thank you

Kat


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Perugina said:


> I loved looking at all your pictures, especially the Chocolate Party!!!! I wanna choco pup!!!!


ooooh choco pups are my fave  RED as well. My first Hav will be either of the two

Kat


----------



## Linda & co (Mar 24, 2010)

Thank you very much !  It's very nice of you all.

Lots of greetings, 
Linda & my daughters Kristine & Laura
& our Happy Animals
http://www.felici-animali.be/


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Linda 
Glad to have found your wonderful website and glad to see you found have this forum! 

Renee


----------

